# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  رابط مباراة اليوم امام وهلال كادقلي

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رابط مبارة المريخ ضد هلال الجبال

https://youtu.be/jHYyNdH-0yY





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك ان تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا عبدالمنعم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصادق شلش يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ بتمريرة من التش
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النعسان والهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التش والهدف الثالث مع نهاية الشوط الأول
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قووووووووووووووووون 
ما اجملها من نغمه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

قووووووووووووووووون 
ما اجملها من نغمه



 ليك وحشة والله يا حبيب
بإذن الله نتقابل في نهاية الإسبوع
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*يا شباب رابط آخر
دا رفض يفتح معاي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رابط آخر لمباراة المريخ وهلال الجبال

https://youtu.be/JANXkDs6TxM
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*يا حبيبنا يا خليفة : كيف حالك وان شاء الله دايما بصحة وعافية....شكرا جزيلا على الرابط ، لكن هل هو الرابط اعلاه ، وهو االذى ينقل مباراة الاهلى والفلاح الان؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول العجب وسيف تيري
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الصادق شلش اصبح عالة ومحتاج غيار ياجمال
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الشوط الأول كان اجمل بكثير من ناحية التنظيم فى الملعب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دخول لاعب شباب المريخ مؤيد
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خروج لاعب المريخ صلاح نمر بالإصابة  
بالسلامة ياتيغر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اخطر لاعب فى هلال كادقلى هو طونغ كونغ 
ياخ والله دا اخطر لاعب وسط فى الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مليااااار مبروووك ياشباب الفوز وعقبال تاج البطولة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ثلاثية نارية وصدارة بجدارة
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مبرووووووووووك النقاط
يارب دائماً منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مبروك الانتصار 
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف مبرووووك يا صفوة
الي الامام بإذن الله تعالى القادم احلى واجمل لمريخ السعد 
*

----------

